# Woodcraft/Woodriver plane sale



## MikeInNOVA (Feb 5, 2012)

If anyone is thinking about getting a Woodriver plane, or giving hints for a wish list, now it the time. Woodraft has them on sale for 20% off. For example, a #4 is currently $111.99.

Yes, I know it isn't a LN, but I have both and there isn't that much practical difference. The Woodriver has about 3/4 turn backlash while my LN is about 1/4 turn. The biggest functional difference is that the LN planes offer optional 50 and 55 degree high angle frogs. Both would take nice thin shavings out of the box, and virtually transparent ones after a few minutes with an 8000 stone.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm trying really hard to justify getting one of their #6 planes. I've spent a LOT of money on woodworking lately though, so it's hard. Those are going for $151 and change right now. I could really use one, so I'm torn. I have until Nov 21 I think…

Rich


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Santa is going to bring me a #7. I am a big time power tool guy ,but the time has come. I'd rather use my shop space for a benchcrafted bench than another power tool at this point.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a #4 WW and am impressed with it.

That said, I still find myself going to one of my old #418s (#6), particularly the one I put a Hock blade on. I don't do much hand planing but I find myself jumping back and forth between my WW low-angle block plane and the #418 without even thinking about the #4. Maybe it is just me, because I like that extra length of the sole. I also have a couple longer #422 (#7) and an old 22" Auburn, but really find that a #6 size is hard to beat.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have their #5. I second the kudos for Woodriver planes.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I gave in to temptation and ordered the no 6 today. I've restored several planes lately and frankly I'm in the mood for something that's close to usable out of the box. I'm tired of evaporust, wire wheels and sandpaper covered in metal dust lol

Rich


----------

